# Sekundärer Bildschirm an meinem Laptop



## Shanai (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze Windows XP und habe einen Laptop, an dem ein Bildschirm angeschlossen ist. Ich möchte, dass ich gleichzeitig am Bild vom Monitor und gleichzeitig am Bild vom Laptop arbeiten kann. Dabei soll das Bild aber nicht parallel erscheinen, sondern eine Hälfte vom Bild auf dem Monitor, und die andere Hälfte auf dem Laptop, also untereinander. Alles gut soweit, hab das alles hingekriegt, unter

Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Eigenschaften ->Register Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Reiter meiner Grafikkarte (Intel...) -> Grafikeigenschaften -> Display-Geräte

Wenn ich das Laptop allerdings abstöpsel und von daheim benutze (halt ohne externen Monitor, aber da geht alles wunderbar) und dann wieder hier anschließe, dann speichert es nicht die Einstellungen und ich muss jedes Mal diese Einstellung wieder machen. Bei meinem Kollegen funktionierts komischer weise, er hat Windows 7, leider weiß ich nicht, wie bei ihm es funktioniert, aber bei mir nicht...

Gruß


----------



## sheel (5. April 2011)

Hi

soweit ich weiß, ist das bei XP normal.
Habs jedenfalls noch nicht anders gesehen.

Gruß


----------

